# Hinge help



## Hpps (18 Sep 2022)

I've got some flush fitting door to hang in some eaves storage with outward opening doors mounted within a face frame. I am hoping to use Euro style cabinet hinges, but can't find what type I need to order as they all seem to be for the door to be at a right angle when closed. (See attached technical drawing of the setup I'm trying to go for)
I know they are available, but just not sure what the technical name is for this type.


----------



## HOJ (18 Sep 2022)

Any good : Blind corner hinge


----------

